

Apple Has Spent 100 Million+ Dollars On Android War - dean
http://www.gizmocrazed.com/2012/01/apple-android-war-100-million/

======
makecheck
Less than 1% of their profit this quarter, and even less than that when spread
over the ~4 years they've been in the phone business. Sounds like a relatively
small investment if it helps them to keep a competitive edge.

